# What's you favorite WMA and why?



## BlackBore (Aug 9, 2012)

I hunted Di Lane last year and yanked a doe on the last day of bow season. I saw a few small bucks but nothing to brag about. Beautiful WmA though. I will be hunting Yuchi this season, found a quiet little spot. Looks promising  , right along a beautiful creek bed shaded by large oaks. The excitement begins soon!


----------



## 7mmstw (Aug 9, 2012)

Blanton Creek. Love that place.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Clarks Hill WMA has deer, ducks, doves and turkey. not a large amount of any but got them


----------



## Addicted (Aug 9, 2012)

My all time favorite is/was Clarks Hill because I killed my first deer there 35 yrs ago, and killed more than I can remember or count since.
 But, Clarks Hill has gone down hill in the last 10-15 yrs so I really don't have a favorite anymore.

I do frequent Big Lazer, and Paulding Forest these days.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

I like Big Lazer!


----------



## BlackBore (Aug 9, 2012)

I live kinda close to Clark's hill WmA, but I've chosen Yuchi and Di Lane due to the amount of traffic around Clark's hill.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sorry but if I told you I would have to kill you..........


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 9, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I'm sorry but if I told you I would have to kill you..........



Then why bother postin?


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Aug 9, 2012)

I enjoy Keg Creek for squirret hunting. Going to try deer hunting for the first time this year. Will probably hit Di Lane and Yuchi for that. Here's hoping!!!


----------



## bowboy1989 (Aug 9, 2012)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I'm sorry but if I told you I would have to kill you..........



agreed i wouldnt tell either


----------



## JHannah92 (Aug 9, 2012)

I like Blanton Creek cause it's on my way home from work. I can get off and be in a tree by 4.


----------



## BlackBore (Aug 9, 2012)

Well Di lane has some really good oak flats that are excellent places sit relax and listen to the acorns fall. I didn't care much for dive season opening up the same morning as bow. It sounded like a war through the woods where I was sitting .


----------



## jdrawdy (Aug 9, 2012)

Chickasawhatchee


----------



## robert carter (Aug 9, 2012)

Bullard Creek , Horse creek,Moody Forest, Big Hammock and Ocmulgee. I`ve killed deer and pigs at all of them with my longbow.
  Bullard is closer to home but I enjoy hunting Ocmulgee the most . It is a beautiful place to me.
  I`m gonna hunt Oaky Woods and Joe Kurz this year too Lord Willing.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Addicted said:


> My all time favorite is/was Clarks Hill because I killed my first deer there 35 yrs ago, and killed more than I can remember or count since.
> But, Clarks Hill has gone down hill in the last 10-15 yrs so I really don't have a favorite anymore.
> 
> I do frequent Big Lazer, and Paulding Forest these days.



If im not mistaken my dad told me that at clarks hill wma they used to have an early season gun hunt that was open for just a weekend or something like that and many many deer were taken out of there because it was the only place you could hunt with a gun (for that weekend)and everyone and their brother showed up

but that was awhile ago and it took the deer population down (but it does have a rising quail and rabbit population from what i have seen)


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't hunt WMA's but if I did I would hunt Joe Kurz Wma everytime I could if I lived closer to it. For around here, I've seen some real nice woods on Paulding Forest, it would likely be a nice wma to bow hunt.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 9, 2012)

Blanton Creek because it's across the street from my house.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 9, 2012)

I have hunted BF Grant, Oaky Woods, Beaverdam, and Redlands over the years. 

I guess my favorite is BF Grant because I like the camping trips with family and friends when we get picked for the quota hunts there.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 9, 2012)

Oconee is an overlooked WMA.  The only time I hunted it, I jumped a nice buck mid day, and passed a shot at a doe.  I only saw 4 people signed in on the afternoon I was there.


----------



## NBN (Aug 9, 2012)

Blanton Creek, I pretty much grew-up there!


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Aug 9, 2012)

Rum creek, or big lazar seen a few does and nonshooter bucks on big lazar. But I saw 5 young bucks at once and a bunch more on rum creek


----------



## Mikeistacticool (Aug 9, 2012)

Yuchi for me.... I thought di-lane was quota only?


----------



## Addicted (Aug 9, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> If im not mistaken my dad told me that at clarks hill wma they used to have an early season gun hunt that was open for just a weekend or something like that and many many deer were taken out of there because it was the only place you could hunt with a gun (for that weekend)and everyone and their brother showed up
> 
> but that was awhile ago and it took the deer population down (but it does have a rising quail and rabbit population from what i have seen)



They started that hunt about 10 yrs ago.  They still have it. It's Sept 21-23 this year. The first couple of years of this hunt, there was a huuuuuuge hunter turnout. There was alot of deer killed too.  But, now days there's not a huge turnout and not a lot of deer killed. There's just not a large heard of deer on that area anymore.

Unless you are me, and know where to go


----------



## Hoyt Bow Hunter (Aug 9, 2012)

tuckahoe wma is my favorite. that place has hogs like those people on the tv show "hoarders" have roaches.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Aug 9, 2012)

Coosawattee WMA at Carter's Lake can be very productive. Road side spots get hit pretty hard, but it's archery only and with a little work and a good map you can get away from the pressured spots and get on deer.


----------



## drewpatt (Aug 9, 2012)

Chestatee is my favorite, thats where my biggest buck come from.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hoyt Bow Hunter said:


> tuckahoe wma is my favorite. that place has hogs like those people on the tv show "hoarders" have roaches.



some nice sized deer as well


----------



## roadhand10 (Aug 9, 2012)

Has anyone ever hunted flat creek


----------



## Hoyt Bow Hunter (Aug 9, 2012)

roadhand10 said:


> Has anyone ever hunted flat creek



no, no-one has ever hunted it.


----------



## South Man (Aug 9, 2012)

Telling someone what your favorite WMA is really is no big deal! I have hunted a ton of them. I like Tuckahoe for hogs, for deer Yuchi, Redlands and Berry College(for meat), Pine Log, and the list goes on. Depends a lot on the terrain you like and what caliber of deer you are after, and archery or gun hunting? There are some good WMA's if you scout. West Point still has good deer, Big lazer, Rum Creek, and Coosawattee.


----------



## South Man (Aug 9, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> some nice sized deer as well



Yep Tuckahoe is one great WMA. I have seen game every time I have ever hunted there. One guy in our group got a nice eight pointer there.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mine hasnt been named yet.  Hopefully it wont.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 9, 2012)

drewpatt said:


> Chestatee is my favorite, thats where my biggest buck come from.



Yes  sir.. And the hooch


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 9, 2012)

barbour county wma in alabama. its so AGGRAVATING to hunt there with the crouds but still....its big and its pretty and its loaded. when you get that guvment deer hunting in your blood you just cant get it out. something about having 26,000 acres worth of decisions to make. dealing with the mud. the wardens . the other 600 hunters. make you proud to drag up that little five point hang him up by the campfire and listen to us rednecks telling lies all night. they drag up dozens of 130 140 class bucks every january too.


----------



## techfire55 (Aug 10, 2012)

I enjoy Sheffield. It is close to home and archery only. Really is nice once gun season opens.


----------



## 7mmstw (Aug 10, 2012)

Man figured someone would have said Cohutta wma because of the bear and hogs. Not alot of deer but they are some nice ones.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 10, 2012)

I guess mine was West Point till I found Joe Kurz. Huge deer at that place.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2012)

Joe kurz is pretty nice, but the guys saying rum creek is good got me. I have hunted that place for a few years now since I am so close. I think I have seen maybe three deer on the whole place, between deer and turkey season.


----------



## drewpatt (Aug 11, 2012)

7mmstw said:


> Man figured someone would have said Cohutta wma because of the bear and hogs. Not alot of deer but they are some nice ones.



I have spent some time on Cohutta.


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Aug 11, 2012)

Clybel,because I can be there in 10 min!Have had good luck with deer.Nothing really big, but they are there.


----------



## treemutt (Aug 12, 2012)

Blanton Creek & Joe Kurz


----------



## BlackBore (Aug 12, 2012)

I've seen some pictures that a buddy took at Yuchi of some nice bucks, 130+ p&y.


----------



## hops2899 (Sep 1, 2012)

Chestatee, whether I take something or not. I can walk that place all day, and have, just for the beauty of it.


----------



## aj.hiner (Sep 1, 2012)

paynes creek wma hahahah


----------



## BreamReaper (Sep 1, 2012)

Bartram Forest is a new one with BIG deer and hogs, wasnt open to the public since early 90s I think. BIG big bucks. Sawtooth trees by the orchards!


----------



## kcausey (Sep 2, 2012)

Rum Creek.....short stroll from my front door....deer are super small and zero turkeys.


----------



## ryanrambo24 (Sep 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I like Big Lazer!



any recomendations on good deer hunting areas at big laser? we hunted it last year on the north side of the river, seen some action there, but not much


----------



## TheKid (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone know how the hunting is at Bullard Creek this year?  I am interested in trying the archery area.  I'm one of the few that get into hunting as an adult and I have never been to a WMA.


----------

